# Darme de baja listas de correo

## xexio

Estoy en la lista de correo de Gentoo, concretamente en la de desktop y la de kernel.

He intentado darme de baja pero no puedo, alguien me puede explicar como se hace?

----------

## quilosaq

Lee esto: http://www.gentoo.org/main/es/lists.xml

La parte de borrarse dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Para borrarse de una lista, envíe un correo en blanco a:
> 
> nombredelista+unsubscribe@lists.gentoo.org
> 
> Nota: Deberá usar exactamente la misma dirección de correo desde la que realizó la suscripción para quitarse de la lista exitosamente. Si su dirección de correo está redirigida o es reescrita sin que pueda controlarlo, por favor, contacte con el propietario de la lista a través de nombredelista+owner@lists.gentoo.org solicitando una eliminación manual.
> ...

 

----------

## xexio

Ya probe eso, no funciona, todavia me llegan

----------

## Stolz

 *xexio wrote:*   

> Ya probe eso, no funciona, todavia me llegan

 

¿y qué te respondió el "owner" al solicitar la eliminación manual?

----------

## xexio

Con el owner no he contactado, lo hago y os cuento.

----------

## quilosaq

En mi caso he comprobado que los mensajes de correo enviados con el campo asunto vacío son ignorados, Poniendo en el asunto, por ejemplo, lo mismo que en el campo para el sistema funciona y se obtiene una respuesta casi inmediata.

----------

## xexio

Pues explicame como se hace.

Porque me intente dar de baja hace como un mes y me continuan llegando.

Tambien he contactado con el administrador de la lista y nada. Continua igual.

----------

## quilosaq

Para darte de baja de la lista desktop manda un correo a:

```
gentoo-desktop+unsubscribe@lists.gentoo.org
```

y en el asunto pon:

```
gentoo-desktop+unsubscribe@lists.gentoo.org
```

Sólo funciona si lo mandas desde la dirección de correo con la que te suscribiste.

----------

